# Crappie Bite End of the Year/ Start of the New Year



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

I was lucky to be off work the past two afternoons -- 12/31 and today 01/01 -- and was able to get after some Cincinnati area Crappie at a couple of local lakes fishing from shore. The bite was solid - as long as I fished SLOW I had success. I was able to pet 3 fish yesterday and 10 today in 30-45 minutes each time out. 

My two jig rig was a one inch Southern Pro Ice Tube and a Bobby Garland Itty Bitty Swimmer under a small bobber. I would cast out and work it slow with the occasional jiggle of the rod tip to offer a muted action. I had the jigs about 15 inches apart, and the bobber was about 4 ft above the jigs. I worked some dock areas hard, but a few fish came in more open water around a drop off. The bobber would not dive under on the take but would "pause" amid the wave action from the ever present wind or just act different - when in doubt I would slow lift and more often than not it was a Crappie dancing on my line.. 

Unfortunately none of the fish were whoppers but I was pretty tickled to end one decade and start another with fish in hand. The water was stained but not terrible, as it clears up I bet the bite will get better. This is a program I have fished with success over the past few years and worked at many different ponds and lakes in the Tri State area. To me the key is the bobber allowing the jigs to hover.

Offering this report to encourage everyone to get out even in the cold conditions - you may just find success.

BG IBS link https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/bobby-garland-itty-bit-swimr
Southern Pro link http://www.southernpro.com/store/store_product_detail.cfm?Product_ID=317&Category_ID=1

Thanks and take care,
Shmang


----------



## EastForkU (Dec 29, 2019)

Shmang said:


> I was lucky to be off work the past two afternoons -- 12/31 and today 01/01 -- and was able to get after some Cincinnati area Crappie at a couple of local lakes fishing from shore. The bite was solid - as long as I fished SLOW I had success. I was able to pet 3 fish yesterday and 10 today in 30-45 minutes each time out.
> 
> My two jig rig was a one inch Southern Pro Ice Tube and a Bobby Garland Itty Bitty Swimmer under a small bobber. I would cast out and work it slow with the occasional jiggle of the rod tip to offer a muted action. I had the jigs about 15 inches apart, and the bobber was about 4 ft above the jigs. I worked some dock areas hard, but a few fish came in more open water around a drop off. The bobber would not dive under on the take but would "pause" amid the wave action from the ever present wind or just act different - when in doubt I would slow lift and more often than not it was a Crappie dancing on my line..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report and tips. Planning on heading back out this weekend. We hit east fork on 12-28 and had some good results. Water was 46-48 degrees partly sunny. It took us 2 hours to find the right depth but then had 2 hours of solid catching. 20-30 feet of water, and this was key. 8-10 feet down and within 1 foot of structure ie submerged trees. Finished the morning with 30+ crappie 7 keepers. 
Also the hits were like you described very very slow.


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey EastForkU - Wow sounds like you laid the smack down once you found them. 7 keepers is strong. Were you fishing with live bait or jigs or both? If minnows, what size? I have heard the smaller the better in the cold water period but was thinking bigger might be more better to get the Crappie interested - would love to hear your take.

I just got back from Latonia Bait Tackle grabbing more bobbers and the Garland baits to prep for the weekend - I am going to dip the tails of the plastic in chartreuse dye to add some more bling to the presentation. 

Congrats on the great catch and good luck this weekend.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Great report , glad to see somebody is catching fish !
I certainly hope to get out soon, thanks for the inspiration.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## EastForkU (Dec 29, 2019)

Shmang said:


> Hey EastForkU - Wow sounds like you laid the smack down once you found them. 7 keepers is strong. Were you fishing with live bait or jigs or both? If minnows, what size? I have heard the smaller the better in the cold water period but was thinking bigger might be more better to get the Crappie interested - would love to hear your take.
> 
> I just got back from Latonia Bait Tackle grabbing more bobbers and the Garland baits to prep for the weekend - I am going to dip the tails of the plastic in chartreuse dye to add some more bling to the presentation.
> 
> Congrats on the great catch and good luck this weekend.


Shmang we started with jigs but didn’t have any luck. Then we switched over to live bait and got the depths and locations dialed in. I should have switched back to jigs just to test colors but we were having too much fun catching at that point. Sm/medium minnows. I am very interested in trying jigs like you described.


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

I got out Friday afternoon in the rain and had another good session of catching. The warmer weather and no wind made the fishing bite really steady. I could only fish from 230-330PM but it was time well spent with 15 fish coming to hand including a double - two crappie on one cast!

The flurries today precluded me from getting out but i may try Sunday afternoon. Take care


----------



## EastForkU (Dec 29, 2019)

Shmang, any luck this weekend. I wasn’t able to get out on Sunday.


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

Yep got out Sunday afternoon after my Son's basketball game. We had good catching again. My son started off super quick with two fish on first three casts - it was funny as he said "how will be bobber react" " -- then said never mind as he lifted up his first one. After his two I then countered with 5 fish straight including another double. We then caught another 6 apiece before heading home. So about 20 fish in an hour is pretty solid in my world.


----------



## EastForkU (Dec 29, 2019)

Ha that’s great. I’m glad they were still biting. I was a little concerned with all the rain and temperature swing that they wouldn’t be as active. It’s always fun catching. Were you using jigs or live bait? Same depths?


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

Jigs all the way - live bait for me is too hard to navigate this time of year and the jigs have been doing great so i will keep working the program until it gets super cold. I had a rod ready to fish powerbait crappie nibbles but left it in the truck and never needed it. I made up some tungsten ice jigs to try but again not needed.

Same depths - around 4 feet. I am certain there are big schools to be exploited near more open water drop offs but our little honey hole has been kind to us so I will get my fix that way. 

The water clarity improved a lot and my thought that the bite would improve with the clearing water was spot on. Sunday was not warm like the prior days but fishing the sunny side paid off in spades. The wind has not been a hindrance in the catching either - if I was in kayak it would have been tough to hold but from the bank no problem.

We are mixing up the one inch jig colors - one rod has orange and chartreuse and another rod features white and pink - the switcheroo to a different color seems to trigger another bite when the initial presentation gets slow. I do that in the summer too when I suspect other fish have gotten wise to me. I like the Southern Pro tubes but suspect any brand would be fine. The small size is crucial in my opinion so cutting down a large bait to a more minuscule size would work if you dont have any ready made one inchers. Trimming the tail off a 1.5 in or 2 inch tube is easy to do with your fingernail or forceps.

This presentation is not unique to me - I read about it years ago in an old Fishin Facts or Field & Stream. I have adapted it to multiple jigs and a tiny bobber and know it works in this cold water period. Take care


----------



## EastForkU (Dec 29, 2019)

As always a great fishing report! Thanks for all the info. Hopefully I’ll be able to get out this coming weekend. That is unless the weather improves for duck hunting. The tips a much appreciated and will certainly be trying them next time I’m out.


----------



## CincyFishDudes (Sep 17, 2019)

Crappie Report: Neighborhood lake, just east of Cincinnati in the Loveland area. 53° F and sunny. Water temperature: 49°-51° F. NW winds at 8 MPH. Tuesday, January 14th.

Caught plenty of large crappies and bluegill using a tiny crank bait and corn on trout magnet hook with a Fluorocarbon leader.

Here is a video of all the catches if you’re interested. Also trying out a new iBobber, along with an underwater GoPro to try to locate and catch fish.


----------

